# Hodgetwins on UK FEMALE bodybuilder



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

> She's spent years bulking up in a bid to be a world champion bodybuilder.
> 
> But now Rene Campbell, 35, claims that her muscular physique has stopped her from finding love, and for the past nine years she has remained single.
> 
> She says that most men are turned off by her stacked 185lb frame's appearance and find it difficult to cope with her regimented lifestyle.







Found it hilarious


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

These two crack me up


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

These guys are legends! I was literally about to make a thread on this too!

Would you hit it from the back?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

It's just advice fellas....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Lockon said:


> These guys are legends! I was literally about to make a thread on this too!
> 
> Would you hit it from the back?


Nope!


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

BALLLS DEEP!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Remember this is a human being with kids guys and she's flying the british flag for women's bodybuilding.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Captain-splooge said:


> BALLLS DEEP!


LOOOOL!! Too far


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Bottom right pic I think she didn't know where the stay and maintain point was or she did long after she passed it ...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

She looks than most chaps on here.. good for her, she's following her dream and looks better than most on here. She hopes to get to 20st I read.. FOOK!!

Been enjoying some of these chaps videos.. they pretty amusing. Is it that same one that pushed the other out of the way each time or do they take turns???


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

All they do is read dailymail articles and then make up bull**** videos on them.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

those guys are funny. she aint my type i dont like muscly women but i she put in a hell of a lot of hard work and commitment to get to where she is now, props to her for that.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Lol his cuming face


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

TaintedSoul said:


> Been enjoying some of these chaps videos.. they pretty amusing. Is it that same one that pushed the other out of the way each time or do they take turns???


Nah it's part of their intro


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats on her for finding something she of loves and has been well decicated to it, yeah alot of people won't like what she looks like but every body likes different things, me personally don't find it that attractive a like size 6-8 birds with just more than a hand ful up top


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Her body looks like a mans and not just in the joking sense, you cant actually tell she has tits if I saw that I would assume it was a dudes torso.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Of all the sites to have comments like this! This is a bodybuilding site is it not, yet people bang on about 'would you smash it'???Comes up time and time again and amazes me, here of all places.

I have nothing to add to this thread the way it is going, so i shall shut up.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

shes put the time in


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

asc said:


> Of all the sites to have comments like this! This is a bodybuilding site is it not, yet people bang on about 'would you smash it'???Comes up time and time again and amazes me, here of all places.
> 
> I have nothing to add to this thread the way it is going, so i shall shut up.


That plus its in the general conversation section.


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

she'd get face to face and would love every hour of it


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Lots dedication there.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Funny because the guys at my gym have nothing but good words to say about her. I must admit though... Ive never had Girly chats with her about wanting to be with someone... I just assumed she was happy as she is. The amount of effort she puts in is incredible x x


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

I hate those two morons.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

It was more the bit at the end that I found funny, "do a lat spread and take her from behind" then his cumming face was hilarious. Everyone seems to be talking about the women! Forget her! What about the hodgetwins!?

(btw for the negative people about her physique, hodgetwins did mention that women don't find the overly muscly men sexy.) applies to both I guess.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Funny because the guys at my gym have nothing but good words to say about her. I must admit though... Ive never had Girly chats with her about wanting to be with someone... I just assumed she was happy as she is. The amount of effort she puts in is incredible x x


  You know her?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Legends lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lockon said:


> You know her?


Yeah of course. We train out of the same gym x x


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Jalapa said:


> I hate those two morons.


Is your name Jimmy Struthers?

These guys are great! Funny, down to earth, realistic, and they only give advice on things that they have actually experienced.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

DanB said:


> Is your name Jimmy Struthers?
> 
> These guys are great! Funny, down to earth, realistic, and they only give advice on things that they have actually experienced.


Have they experienced smashing her from the back? :lol:


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

MutantX said:


> Have they experienced smashing her from the back? :lol:


Hahaha touche


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Balls... DEEP man


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

She beautiful, I would.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TheBob said:


> I'm surprised she had used the media to highlight being a singleton
> 
> For a woman with a lot of muscle IMO she still looks feminine & she is good looking .


Half the stuff that's reported about her isn't true tbh.

She has glutes to die for... I'm sure any man would love them! X x


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

just my personal preference but i dont find female bodybuilders at all attractive however i do admire there commitment and determination.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

She's female... so who wouldn't hit it ??? as keith lemon would say ...smash her back doors in... Iconic body great physique... Great !!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Link to news paper article?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

poor woman if you can call her that has ruined herself


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I think she looks hot. Gotta love the dedication. Id be happy to look like her!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

johnny_lee said:


> poor woman if you can call her that has ruined herself


what a dikhead comment,but gathering what i read about from you,no fkn surprise,guess its probably intimidating to see a female carry more muscle than you will hope to in your lifetime,now that does make me p1ss myself with laughter.

lot of nob comments in this thread tbh,again no surprise how the many female members the site used to have dont post anymore,why should they with such a bunch of narrow minded cvnts venting off their opinions.

I think she looks incredible,no its not my cup of tea but yes i do still find attraction in her,having been feet form her when she competed at the brits she is a site to behold,awesome.

The guys in the video,whilst yeah i can see where the humour is,they come across as a pair of typical moulded be the media pr1cks.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

weeman said:


> no its not my cup of tea.


And there lies the issue, no one has questioned the dedication because it's damn impressive from a BB perspective but hey, she's not my cup of tea either.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

It's fine she's not everyones cup of tea, you could say that about any women the issue is the 'ruined' herself comment. She chose to look like that and because she doesn't fit someones ideals it's ok to call her ruined? like no one would want her? its those kind of bull**** remarks that makes 99% of women stay away from the weights.

Comments like that are only damaging to the sport and imo don't have a place on a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah of course. We train out of the same gym x x


Aright where do you train? I'm coming to check her out!!


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

TaintedSoul said:


> Aright where do you train? I'm coming to check her out!!


Check her website...

got some dirty pictures too!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

standardflexer said:


> Remember this is a human being with kids guys and she's flying the british flag for women's bodybuilding.


that is all well and good bro but just because this is a bodybuilding forum doesn't mean we are even the slghtest bit attracted to women who bodybuild to her level.... those "fitness models" on the other hand... wowza

EDIT: Im not saying her dedication is not to be appreciated because, fúck me - she obviously spent her time lifting anf knows her **** about AAS... it will be 5-6 years before im ever close to a body like that

I can sort of almost see where comments like "ruined herself" come from though... a woman is never supposed ot have that amount of muscle, unless with lots of AAS use... sure men shouldnt get over say 15-17 stone naturally but itjust seems to be more suited to a male physique... though the comment is a bit too far and very out of taste for this forum.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Should have went on the Undateable's.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

weeman said:


> what a dikhead comment,but gathering what i read about from you,no fkn surprise,guess its probably intimidating to see a female carry more muscle than you will hope to in your lifetime,now that does make me p1ss myself with laughter.
> 
> lot of nob comments in this thread tbh,again no surprise how the many female members the site used to have dont post anymore,why should they with such a bunch of narrow minded cvnts venting off their opinions.
> 
> ...


Full agree with the minger from Scotland!! :thumbup1:

I'd love a woman like that posting on here... telling half the men in their journals to "man the fvck up and squat more", be hilarious having her put guys in their place. I'd love to squat with her, what a humbling experience!!! She would be calling me p_ssy non stop no doubt and probably squats at least 50% more!! :lol:

But at the same time, UKM and peoples narrow minds can't be a welcoming environment for woman that have decided to enjoy the same thing as we do!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

puurboi said:


> that is all well and good bro but just because this is a bodybuilding forum doesn't mean we are even the slghtest bit attracted to women who bodybuild to her level.... those "fitness models" on the other hand... wowza
> 
> EDIT: Im not saying her dedication is not to be appreciated because, fúck me - she obviously spent her time lifting anf knows her **** about AAS... it will be 5-6 years before im ever close to a body like that
> 
> I can sort of almost see where comments like "ruined herself" come from though... *a woman is never supposed ot have that amount of muscle, unless with lots of AAS use*... sure men shouldnt get over say 15-17 stone naturally but itjust seems to be more suited to a male physique... though the comment is a bit too far and very out of taste for this forum.


And neither is a man!! Find me one natty that proportion wise compared to her can look like that?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

tbh i think she looks alright here:










you have to remember that when she is on the stage she is at her most ripped so might not be everyone taste but she is their to do a job and that is win her competition....last thing on her minds is giving a fvck about some cvnts comments on an internet forum on whether she is 'bangable' after dieting and training for 12+ grueling weeks.

Honestly i wish she was at my gym so i could learn something from her.... :thumbup1: Its all about motivate, not discriminate. :beer:


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> It's fine she's not everyones cup of tea, you could say that about any women the issue is the 'ruined' herself comment. She chose to look like that and because she doesn't fit someones ideals it's ok to call her ruined? like no one would want her?* its those kind of bull**** remarks that makes 99% of women stay away from the weights. *
> 
> Comments like that are only damaging to the sport and imo don't have a place on a bodybuilding forum.


That's kind of true and while trying not to derail this thread, why do alot of women think if they lift weights a few times they're going to look like Arnie? Whose feeding them this bull sh*t?

Someone needs to make up some kind of quote or analogy I can fire back at them when they mention they don't want to get 'massive.' The best I've come up with is... saying you don't want to lift weights because you don't want to become massive, is like saying you don't want to jog casually and win a marathon.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Why has she got a webcam service for?

Do people pay for private posing session like she was on stage?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Lockon said:


> These guys are legends! I was literally about to make a thread on this too!
> 
> Would you hit it from the back?


If i was single, I'd be banging down her door! For the guys that said they wouldnt.... you've never had sex with a female BB....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Half the stuff that's reported about her isn't true tbh.
> 
> She has glutes to die for... I'm sure any man would love them! X x


I absolutely agree. Stunning looking in every aspect. If i was single, I'd be asking her out..



Rusty_Mann said:


> She's female... so who wouldn't hit it ??? as keith lemon would say ...smash her back doors in... Iconic body great physique... Great !!!!


a man who is honest...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

marc2001dj said:


> That's kind of true and while trying not to derail this thread, why do alot of women think if they lift weights a few times they're going to look like Arnie? Whose feeding them this bull sh*t?
> 
> Someone needs to make up some kind of quote or analogy I can fire back at them when they mention they don't want to get 'massive.' The best I've come up with is... saying you don't want to lift weights because you don't want to become massive, is like saying you don't want to jog casually and win a marathon.


I know lots of girls that weight train and train hard as fook and they look really great and retain their femininity its just when a woman goes down the AAS route they can lose their femininity and its shots of these women (often stage condition) the media are constantly showing the public. If they showed a natty woman after 5 years of clean eating and weight training everyone might have different opinions.

For example what woman wouldn't want to look like this with weight training?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Personally i like her, primary objective for me would be too impregnate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i honestly would


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah i'm another muscle fan on a chic..........so long as they didnt out gun me.......that sux balls


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

In all fairness, the Hodge twins are idiots


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

On this subject... There was a tv crew filming her at the gym today. As usual she looked awesome... If I look half as good as her in 3 years time I'll be well happy x x


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> On this subject... There was a tv crew filming her at the gym today. As usual she looked awesome... If I look half as good as her in 3 years time I'll be well happy x x


she has made mad gains since coming second to lisa in 2010. Does she have a trainer?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What she has achieved is amazing and she only deserves the utmost respect for hitting her goals.

Whether anyone on here finds her attractive isn't remotely relevant.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> she has made mad gains since coming second to lisa in 2010. Does she have a trainer?


Today was the first time I've seen her train lol. Usually she's pt-ing others x x


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats to the lady on achieving the physique she wanted.

I have to say though, that I find it very odd that any man finds her attractive. She is a woman with the physique of a man, who takes male hormones. It's not an accentuation of the female body, it's a creation of a male body. Men who take gear and train are accentuating the male physique, as are fitness girls accentuating the fermale physique. She is not.

Turn it around completely, and let's all start taking estrogen and grow t1ts - hardly normal or attractive.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Quality the hodge twins


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Rene is a friend of mine and she is a gorgeous beautiful lady with a body to die for. I find female bodybuilders quite sexy and are at the top of the althelete chain. I have a beautiful lady who works out every day in the gym and i'm quite happy with but if i was a single guy i would jump at the chance taking rene out, i find it very hard to believe she cant find love, who says so?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Today was the first time I've seen her train lol. Usually she's pt-ing others x x


you should tap into her knowledge and let her pt you. Does she mostly pt women?


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

i would still smash it.......

although if she clenched her fanny it may well snap yer dick off!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> you should tap into her knowledge and let her pt you. Does she mostly pt women?


Ive only seen her with men tbh x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Ive only seen her with men tbh x x


Isn't that because there's only you and flubs who are female at your gym?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i would smash her back and front doors in.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Isn't that because there's only you and flubs who are female at your gym?


No I'm sure there are more girls... I just don't see them at the times I train  x x


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

imo, i think she looks great, and yes i find her attractive also, i'd let her throw me around the bedroom. women and muscle is sexy.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

andyfrance001 said:


> Rene is a friend of mine and she is a gorgeous beautiful lady with a body to die for. I find female bodybuilders quite sexy and are at the top of the althelete chain. I have a beautiful lady who works out every day in the gym and i'm quite happy with but if i was a single guy i would jump at the chance taking rene out, i find it very hard to believe she cant find love, who says so?


I remember watching a show about Irish bodybuilders. There was a girl on it who had a non-fitness model physique on it like Rene but not as impressive.

She said she gets lonely as most of the guys who show interest in her, want her to throw them around in the bedroom like she was some Amazonian woman. She just wanted to be treated like the average girl e.g. Fùcked and cuddled.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

gummyp said:


> She just wanted to be treated like the average girl e.g. Fùcked and cuddled.


Treat them trashy, you gon choke them, then smack them, you know what I'm saying?don't punch them. Just a little slap. -hodgetwins.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I think she looks awesome. Fair play to her, gotta have a dream.


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

All kiiiiiinnnds of gaiiiins


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Lmao @ that video


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

cant knock her physique. I dont understand why anyone has to even comment on whether they would 'do her'

I look at her for what she is, a great female bodybuilder, not a sex object


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

the hodge twins are funny tho, no harm done


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

seen her at the body expo in birms, i dont mind abit of muscle like abit like emma b's physique but rene campbell is huge! i'm 6ft 3 weigh 17.5kg and women as big as me i find intimidating so nah i wouldnt go out with her either but from a bodybuilding point of view she looks great


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

When I saw her backstage at the bodypower I thought she looked nice, she was a little softer than true competition shape as she was doing a guest spot. No I don't normaly find muscular women attractive but there was something appealing about her. (no i'm not gay).


----------

